

iPhone Uber-Hacker Comex Is Out At Apple - kylelibra
http://www.forbes.com/sites/andygreenberg/2012/10/18/iphone-uber-hacker-comex-is-out-at-apple/

======
benologist
Rewording of
[http://www.forbes.com/sites/andygreenberg/2012/10/18/iphone-...](http://www.forbes.com/sites/andygreenberg/2012/10/18/iphone-
uber-hacker-comex-is-out-at-apple/)

------
thornofmight
Breaking news: 20 year-old is irresponsible. Loses job. More at 11.

------
truebecomefalse
So does this mean a jailbreak for iPhone 5 will be coming soon?

~~~
droithomme
No, his employment contract establishes that he has been exposed Apple trade
secrets and is thus legally forever prohibited from jailbreaking. Hiring him
for a few months to get him to sign this and then firing him over the first
thing they could, and now having him beholden to a contract in which he agrees
never to jailbreak was much cheaper than suing him for jailbreaking and likely
losing in court. When he was hired I had predicted this would happen and it
did since it's all a rather logical thing for Apple (or any company) to do in
such a situation.

~~~
truebecomefalse
Maybe there will be a new anonymous jail-breaker on the scene?

